# Tool Boxes and Ladder Racks



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

These are about 6 months old...I have found ways to jam more stuff in them here and there....the main idea was to set-up the boxes to hold my most common items without having to do any digging, or moving one thing to get to another. Of course I could not follow that too tight or I would be giving up too much space. 

I have since pulled the hammer-drill and now my tool-bag sits there, which holds all my main hand-tools and what not.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

The 800$ set is a steal. The boxes go for about 600 ea and the rack is another 1200.

I think you'll be fine as long as you can still lay down a 4x8 sheet. That's my rule anyway.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Sides boxes are great if you set them up right. It helps if your not the type of person who worships their tools and is willing to throw away the cases....you can fit so much more in so much less space.
> 
> I will see if I can find a few photos of my set-up. Its nothing too fancy and I still have not completed it....but its 80% done.


I threw my cases away a little while ago. I keep most of my tool out, easy to see, on a shelf in the trailer. I keep the laser in a case, and maybe some other small stuff, but thats it. Best move i ever made: toss those cases. 

I keep screws, etc. in large plastic peanut containers. Each container holds about 5lbs. I was thinking of storing my belt, some of those containers, drills, screw guns, etc. in the boxes.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> These are about 6 months old...I have found ways to jam more stuff in them here and there....the main idea was to set-up the boxes to hold my most common items without having to do any digging, or moving one thing to get to another. Of course I could not follow that too tight or I would be giving up too much space.
> 
> I have since pulled the hammer-drill and now my tool-bag sits there, which holds all my main hand-tools and what not.


WOW..thats awesome!! Looks like you have a lot more room than I thought possible. Looks great and organized. I love the shelving, dividers and drawers.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> The 800$ set is a steal. The boxes go for about 600 ea and the rack is another 1200.
> 
> I think you'll be fine as long as you can still lay down a 4x8 sheet. That's my rule anyway.



Ya. The boxes sit on the sides, not in the bed at all.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

superseal said:


> That's a good price for system one and the boxes - I was just quoted like 800 per box from Reading.
> 
> Just fit your truck to make money,...then go make money so you can take this out around town and to the local restaurant. ...duh :laughing:


If I bought one of those it would HAVE to have a ladder rack and trailer hitch! And possibly a bed and mini-fridge!


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

Aluminum side boxes, cargo master 1200lb rack and fold down brake rack on f250. Love it best set up I've had in 13 years. I can't fit all my tools in the boxes though. I have to take some stuff out of the back seat when I haul the kids, but I usually drive the jeep for that (they like the jeep better). As for going to dinner that's what the wides car is for, but I'd be proud to roll in loaded down with my poles, ladders and walk boards at the fancy restaurant. Maybe someone will see my truck and call me for a job!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I like your fold down brake on the side of the truck. Did you make the parts or buy them?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

A.Murrill said:


> Aluminum side boxes, cargo master 1200lb rack and fold down brake rack on f250. Love it best set up I've had in 13 years. I can't fit all my tools in the boxes though. I have to take some stuff out of the back seat when I haul the kids, but I usually drive the jeep for that (they like the jeep better). As for going to dinner that's what the wides car is for, but I'd be proud to roll in loaded down with my poles, ladders and walk boards at the fancy restaurant. Maybe someone will see my truck and call me for a job!


I love those Jeeps. I never had one, just like the look. What kind of tires do you have on the Jeep? They look pretty nice. And, are they noisy?


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm home with a sick kid today, now the question is why are you guys not out making some money? The jeep is cool. I traded it for a 21 sq roof that the people didn't have any money for a couple of years ago. Tires are Goodyear Wrangler M/T 35 x 12.5. They are a little noisy but not as bad as some I've heard. We just run around town in it so it's not bad.
The brake rack is from Industrial Ladder. They are on the web. They have quite a few branches around the country and can ship anywhere. Good supplier for work truck stuff and ladders and scaffold. The brake rack I think was $365 ( I hope I'm allowed to say that). I've had it a few years and love it. I use my brake alot so it was a great buy for me( back saver!) I just went out and took a couple close up pics.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

8'' of fresh snow and still snowing:sad:. And nobody works on friday.:clap: How come there is no snow on the ground where you are working?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That brake looks like it is worth having. I got one of my brakes mounted the same way on my siding trailer. Nobody can steal or borrow it:thumbup: I got a used tapco for $200 and cut it down to fit oin the back of my truck, because of the cap set up I have now. I sure do miss that rack.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how far down do they adjust? i saw a guy use the side mounted brake and it was up to his chin


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> how far down do they adjust? i saw a guy use the side mounted brake and it was up to his chin


If the guy is short then he has to pull the truck along side the porch.:thumbup: A nice flat area to work off.


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

No snow here! I'm in Ohio, nicest winter in a long time. Bad for the plow guys though. 
My truck is an 06 F250 4x4 with a little oversized tires no lift. My brake is just a little higher than saw horses. Maybe 8 inches. It took me a little while to get adjusted too. It's nice when I'm parked on the street at a curb And I'm standing on the grass. That's not too often though cause I don't want to walk that far. Lol. It's well worth the bit of extra height for me.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you could set up poles on your truck,do it off the pik:thumbup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine to sits a little high. I have a 10' pick (6'') that I sometimes lay down. Works great on muddy jobsites.


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

Good plan throwin the pick on the ground!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Gary H said:


> That brake looks like it is worth having. I got one of my brakes mounted the same way on my siding trailer. Nobody can steal or borrow it:thumbup: I got a used tapco for $200 and *cut it down* to fit oin the back of my truck, because of the cap set up I have now. I sure do miss that rack.


Does this mean you actually cut your brake, i.e, took and 8'-6" brake and made it a 8' brake?

I've never heard of anyone doing that.

I thought of putting my brake on the side of the trailer, even posted the idea on here. Not one person thought it was a good idea. Where the heck were you then? :laughing: I had it *in* the trailer but it took up too much room and my trailer is only 6' wide, so it was difficult. I have the Trim Master.


----------

